# need help identifying these african cichlids!



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

well, im thinking that at least the blue and orange ones might be Blue Zebras, but im not entierly sure, and I want to be sure... so heres the link to some pics and 2 videos of them...thanks in advance for your help.
http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t313/The_Curator/Cichlids/


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

blurry pics but the orange one looks like a zebra


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, I know the pics arent great, the second video in the folder is pretty good though, the camera I have available to me at this time isnt very good, obviously,lol.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

looks to be a red zebra and a melechromis of some sort


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

orange is probally red zebra and the blue one is possibly a younger socolofi.i just bought one the same as the blue one and the lfs guy said its a socolofi.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

hmmm, well, I guess I shall have to wait till they grow up to be 100% sure,lol


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

Look more like a male and female MELANOCHROMIS JOHANNI to me.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

orange looks like a Red Zebra of questionable quality

blue one looks like a stressed out Socolofi. If it gets lighter blue at times it should be a Socolofi


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, it turns really light blue at times! like ice blue!!! with no stripes or pattern at all, the orange one turns a much darker orange sometimes too... and has a slight blue shine to its cheeks...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Curator said:


> yes, it turns really light blue at times! like ice blue!!! with no stripes or pattern at all, the orange one turns a much darker orange sometimes too... and has a slight blue shine to its cheeks...


Yes, the blue one is a Pseudotropheus socolofi


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

sweet guess thats why it and the red zebra dont get along,lol... *puts it in another tank*


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Curator said:


> sweet guess thats why it and the red zebra dont get along,lol... *puts it in another tank*


The problem is that you need more fish and a larger tank.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

I completely agree with you, however, all I have at my disposal right now is 5- 10 gallon glass tanks, and I have no money, I may be getting a 55G long for free in a few months or so, if they follow through with their offer, then I will move my cichlids in there and get some more cheap ones, IF I have enough money at the time then I may just trade them back to the LFS for credit and get me 12-15 demasoni, then sell the babies to the the LFS as they appear... but in the meantime this is what I have to work with... not ideal I know, but keeping these tanks helps me keep my mind off of other things... chances are too once I get the bigger tank im gonna turn the smaller tanks into primarily planted tanks with sponge filters and crystal red shrimp and a few neon tetras, keeping a few of them with just plants,shrimp and Malaysian snails for when the demasoni breed, then I can put the babies in there.. Sound like a good plan? (I'll probably sell the fry to the LFS for like $1, and if he wants to wait to take them till they are bigger, then maybe $3...) oh, and I already know that he is up for this deal, he said he would breed some himself if he had the room, but his store is pretty small...


----------

